# IVf for the East of England!! Now 6 goes free?!



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just come across this. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8022626.stm

What do we all think?? I think its great news if you live in the 'east' of England but what about everywhere else?! It does annoy me!

Natalie


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

its not fair, why does it have to be different throughout the country, everyone should have the same rights to TX + the amount of cycles they give, someone should have stepped in a long time ago to get this sorted

xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow - lets hope other authorities follow their lead!!!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Dya know it makes me sick this - how a country as small as ours can have so many different areas with different rules just baffles me - I mean what exactly are the reasons why the whole country cant have access to IVF? are the people in the East of England more desperate for babies than the rest? or just more worthy? I would love for them to sit down and give me their reasons because I am at a loss.


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

well while im pleased for the east of england, i do feel it's not fair on the rest of us some of us only get 1 go!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can I just add that this isn't six IVF's - its six embryo transfers.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I got nothing just clomid as was too young!!  Not even iui as I had to use menopur to make me ov, I get very cross that there is such a divide about what different pcts offer

strawbs xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

It's fantastic news if you're in that area. I just hope it rolls out elsewhere. I am entitled to nothing, nada, zip. I am 25 (23 when first referred after trying since 20!) and have to be 36 to have IVF on the NHS. And you can't even pay for a go in the mean time as you are off the list if you have ever had a private go.    Oh, and same goes if you adopt so you can't even adopt first and then have IVF.

It sucks.


----------



## vicki77 (Jun 1, 2009)

Definately great news for the East of England but not for me and my Husband. There is a petition for South Central Commissioning Group to adhere to the NICE guidlines covering Oxfordshire, Berkshire, Buckinghamshire and Hampshire. Please follow the link to sign it and then forward the link onto as many people as possible.

http://www.gopetition.co.uk/online/27518/sign.html

Vicki x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel really guilty, being east of england. We haven't had to go for IVF yet, but it is a real possibility. If it would make all the other trusts offer an extra cycle I would be happy for ours to go down one, it sucks that it is such a postcode lottery


----------

